# Finally went RAW



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey all,

So after reading through everything here and doing loads of research we took the step this morning and man did he enjoy his chicken leg quarter. 

Still haven't worked out all the details but I will stick with chicken for this week anyway.

I have one (ignorant) question; 

When they sell hen at the butchers I presume they just mean an older female chicken?

Though the meat is "harder" I am guessing that for the dog there won't be any difference?

Cheers,

-Thomas-


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad the first chicken dinner was a hit! 

A hen might be a bit older, but it should be no issue at all. All raw chicken bones are quite soft and a good choice for a raw diet.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Glad he enjoyed his first raw meal!


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Glad it went well..


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah! So glad the first feeding went well.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Well. It did go well but this morning he trew up a few times, nothing big but vomited he a bit of yellow bile 3-4 times with about an hour between each time. 

I know I can expect some problems with the poo etc but wasn't really expecting this, any thoughts?

-thomas-


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Was this bile vomit before or after feeding?


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

About 6, 7 and 8 hours after. He seems perfectly fine though, and his poo this morning was good.

Also, I just fed him again - it was a big leg quarter (600 grams) but he is still really hungry! That happened yesterday as well.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Some dogs will vomit bile hours after eating because they've produced stomach acid to digest food but no food is there. Raw food digests faster than kibble. You can try giving him a small treat 5-6 hours after he eats for a while as his stomach adjusts to the new way of eating.

Sometimes dogs will urp up bile and partially-digested bone shards hours after eating as well. This is nothing to really worry about either. It usually happens when they cannot digest all of the bone in their belly so up it comes.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting... The first time he vomited he did vomit a little bit of bone/food, then after that only bile. 

Maybe I should try and feed him three times a day as opposed to two for a few days until he gets more used to the new food?

Glad it's nothing to worry about though! Thanks!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Yup. That was the reason for my question. ordinary yellow bile vomit (with no other symptoms) ususally just means the dog is hungry. 

Mine get a bedtime snack, just so they don't have to go for so long on an empty stomach. 

It doesn't have to be much food--you could just reserve a bite or two from his meal and offer that as a snack. Or feed a dollop of yogurt.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Right right, could this this be related to what I said about him beeing hungry after his meal?

Basically he got his meal at 11PM and this started at 5am. But even if I get him a snack a couple of hours later he would still have an empty stomach early in the morning (we don't really get up until 10).

Or maybe he just needs more food. I am giving him almost a kilo (2.1 pounds) a day though..

He is 5 1/2 months and around 26 kilos (57 pounds) and lean.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I wouldn't increase his food intake. Kibble fills up the belly more than raw food does which is probably why he feels hungry. In time, he'll get used to the change.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Makes sense!

Another quick one, if he does start vomiting again could I at that point give him something small and would that stop him from vomiting again an hour later?


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

My pup Lily went through the same thing when she was first started on all raw. I would be sure to feed at regular intervals with a bedtime snack (usually yogurt and an egg) which would curb the bile vomiting when she would wake up in the morning. It almost always happened if she was awake and playing and hadn't eaten breakfast yet. But as she has adjusted to being on an all raw diet, I can now exercise her in the morning and allow her to cool down before having to feed (sometimes 3-4 hours after waking). Before I would have to feed as soon as we got up and then wait to go exercising with her so her food could digest. 

Whenever Lily did vomit, I would give her at least something small to eat to curb those stomach juices so it should work for your pup as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine get bedtime snacks too. Merrick has dehydrated lamb lung fillets, and my raw-fed dog gets one in his crate at bedtime. 

(Don't stand in the hallway when we announce "Bedtime!" or you'll be crushed in the stampede!)


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI wouldn't increase his food intake. Kibble fills up the belly more than raw food does which is probably why he feels hungry. In time, he'll get used to the change.


I agree, I would not increase the food intake either. One of my dogs did this also, so I fed a snack before bedtime, as Tracy mentioned. After a few weeks he adjusted enough to pull away from the added nightly snack..


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomMine get bedtime snacks too. *Merrick has dehydrated lamb lung fillets*, and my raw-fed dog gets one in his crate at bedtime.
> 
> (Don't stand in the hallway when we announce "Bedtime!" or you'll be crushed in the stampede!)


My dogs LOVE those treats! They love their roll treats also. Actually my dogs love everything..







Little Oinks, Oinks..


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Hehe, thanks for the tips all









We are about to go to bed, so time for a snack!


----------

